# Easton Service



## 1Butcher

I have been a fan of Velomax Wheels since the inception. Then Easton bought them out. Easton did a great job handling any issues I had with my Velomax Wheels. So much so, I buy Easton Wheels and go out of my way to do that. I have even sent my connection a bunch of goodies to eat for her and the Service Dept.

I now need a rim for my EA90 SLX and I have tried calling and emailing the Service Dept. and I get absolutely nothing. I'm not a fan of bashing any company on the internet, but does anyone have an inside connection that I can use to get my foot in the door?


----------



## Tricio

Easton seems to have been bought by Race Face & the quality of the service has gone WAY downhill. 

I had some great experiences with Easton service & based on that was a very loyal Easton customer. Recently I needed a spoke for some EA90 SL's & they were anything but helpful. A LBS then told me that Race Face had bought them & the customer service has gone downhill.

Needless to say, I am no longer a loyal Easton customer.


----------



## CrankyCarbon

and to mix it up more, Fox bought Race Face & Easton this past December ==> Fox Factory buys Race Face and Easton Cycling for $30.2M | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News


----------

